# اريد المساعده عن كيبفيه فك اكواد اعطال اكتروس



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

اريد المساعده عن كيفيه فك اكواد الأعطال المسجله بتابلوه لسياره مرسيدس اكتروس موديل 1999 ولكم كل اشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (26 أغسطس 2010)

الأكواد هذه عباره عن ارقام هل يوجد مصطلحات لترجمتها الي اعطال


----------



## علاء العباد (26 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا احاول جمع معلومات خاصة فيه


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (27 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في جمع المعلومات ياخي العزيز حتي تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوا من الساده الأعضاء والمشرفين افادتي في هذا الموضوع نظرا للثقه الكبيره في خبراتهم والشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم او مر علي التعليق


----------



## rame Ahmad (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد منكم ايه الاخوة الكرام 
كودات اعطال اكتروس


----------



## ahmed cued ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]اريد المساعده عن كيبفيه فك اكواد اعطال اكتروس[/h]اريد المساعده عن كيفيه فك اكواد الأعطال المسجله بتابلوه لسياره مرسيدس اكتروس موديل 1999 ولكم كل اشك​​


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*Mercedes Fault codes can be a pain especially the body and chassis control codes*

Here is a detailed list of them

*Circuit Malfunction*

P0466 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0467 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0468 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0469 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0470 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Malfunction 
P0471 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Range/Performance 
P0472 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Low
P0473 Exhaust Pressure Sensor High
P0474 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Intermittent 
P0475 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Malfunction 
P0476 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Range/Performance 
P0477 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Low
P0478 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve High
P0479 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Intermittent 
P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit Malfunction
P0481 Cooling Fan 2 Control Circuit Malfunction
P0482 Cooling Fan 3 Control Circuit Malfunction
P0483 Cooling Fan Rationality Check Malfunction
P0484 Cooling Fan Circuit Over Current
P0485 Cooling Fan Power/Ground Circuit Malfunction
P0500 Vehicle Speed Sensor Malfunction 
P0501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance 
P0502 Vehicle Speed Sensor Low Input
P0503 Vehicle Speed Sensor Intermittent/Erratic/High 
P0505 Idle Control System Malfunction 
P0506 Idle Control System RPM Lower Than Expected 
P0507 Idle Control System RPM Higher Than Expected 
P0510 Closed Throttle Position Switch Malfunction 
P0520 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Malfunction
P0521 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P0522 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Low Voltage
P0523 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit High Voltage
P0530 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0531 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0532 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0533 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0534 Air Conditioner Refrigerant Charge Loss 
P0550 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0551 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0552 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0553 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0554 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0560 System Voltage Malfunction 
P0561 System Voltage Unstable 
P0562 System Voltage Low 
P0563 System Voltage High 
P0565 Cruise Control On Signal Malfunction 
P0566 Cruise Control Off Signal Malfunction 
P0567 Cruise Control Resume Signal Malfunction 
P0568 Cruise Control Set Signal Malfunction 
P0569 Cruise Control Coast Signal Malfunction 
P0570 Cruise Control Accel Signal Malfunction 
P0571 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit Malfunction 
P0572 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit Low 
P0573 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit High 
P0574 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0575 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0578 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0579 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0580 Cruise Control Related Malfunction
P0600 ****** Communication Link Malfunction 
P0601 Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
P0602 Control Module Programming Error 
P0603 Internal Control Module Keep Alive Memory (KAM) Error 
P0604 Internal Control Module Random Access Memory (RAM) Error 
P0605 Internal Control Module Read Only Memory (ROM) Error 
P0606 PCM Processor Fault 
P0608 Control Module VSS Output "A" Malfunction
P0609 Control Module VSS Output "B" Malfunction
P0620 Generator Control Circuit Malfunction
P0621 Generator Lamp "L" Control Circuit Malfunction
P0622 Generator Field "F" Control Circuit Malfunction
P0650 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Control Circuit Malfunction
P0654 Engine RPM Output Circuit Malfunction
P0655 Engine Hot Lamp Output Control Circuit Malfucntion
P0656 Fuel Level Output Circuit Malfunction
P0700 Transmission Control System Malfunction
P0701 Transmission Control System Range/Performance
P0702 Transmission Control System Electrical
P0703 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit Malfunction
P0704 Clutch Switch Input Circuit Malfunction
P0705 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit malfunction (PRNDL Input)
P0706 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0707 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Low Input
P0708 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit High Input
P0709 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Intermittent
P0710 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P0711 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0712 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0713 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0714 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent
P0715 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P0716 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0717 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit No Signal
P0718 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent
P0719 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit Low
P0720 Output Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P0721 Output Speed Sensor Range/Performance
P0722 Output Speed Sensor No Signal
P0723 Output Speed Sensor Intermittent
P0724 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit High
P0725 Engine Speed input Circuit Malfunction
P0726 Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance
P0727 Engine Speed Input Circuit No Signal
P0728 Engine Speed Input Circuit Intermittent
P0730 Incorrect Gear Ratio
P0731 Gear 1 Incorrect ratio
P0732 Gear 2 Incorrect ratio
P0733 Gear 3 Incorrect ratio
P0734 Gear 4 Incorrect ratio
P0735 Gear 5 Incorrect ratio
P0736 Reverse incorrect gear ratio
P0740 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Malfuction
P0741 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Performance or Stuck Off
P0742 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Stuck On
P0743 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Electrical
P0744 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Intermittent
P0745 Pressure Control Solenoid Malfunction
P0746 Pressure Control Solenoid Performance or Stuck Off
P0747 Pressure Control Solenoid Stuck On
P0748 Pressure Control Solenoid Electrical
P0749 Pressure Control Solenoid Intermittent
P0750 Shift Solenoid A Malfunction
P0751 Shift Solenoid A Performance or Stuck Off
P0752 Shift Solenoid A Stuck On
P0753 Shift Solenoid A Electrical
P0754 Shift Solenoid A Intermittent
P0755 Shift Solenoid B Malfunction
P0756 Shift Solenoid B Performance or Stuck Off
P0757 Shift Solenoid B Stuck On
P0758 Shift Solenoid B Electrical
P0759 Shift Solenoid B Intermittent
P0760 Shift Solenoid C Malfunction
P0761 Shift Solenoid C Performance or Stuck Off
P0762 Shift Solenoid C Stuck On
P0763 Shift Solenoid C Electrical
P0764 Shift Solenoid C Intermittent
P0765 Shift Solenoid D Malfunction
P0766 Shift Solenoid D Performance or Stuck Off
P0767 Shift Solenoid D Stuck On
P0768 Shift Solenoid D Electrical
P0769 Shift Solenoid D Intermittent
P0770 Shift Solenoid E Malfunction
P0771 Shift Solenoid E Performance or Stuck Off
P0772 Shift Solenoid E Stuck On
P0773 Shift Solenoid E Electrical
P0774 Shift Solenoid E Intermittent
P0780 Shift Malfunction
P0781 1-2 Shift Malfunction
P0782 2-3 Shift Malfunction
P0783 3-4 Shift Malfunction
P0784 4-5 Shift Malfunction
P0785 Shift/Timing Solenoid Malfunction
P0786 Shift/Timing Solenoid Range/Performance
P0787 Shift/Timing Solenoid Low
P0788 Shift/Timing Solenoid High
P0789 Shift/Timing Solenoid Intermittent
P0790 Normal/Performance Switch Circuit Malfunction
P0801 Reverse Inhibit Control Circuit Malfunction
P0803 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Solenoid Control Circuit Malfunction
P0804 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Lamp Control Circuit Malfunction
P0805 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P0806 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0807 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Low
P0808 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit High
P0809 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Intermittent Ckt
P0810 Clutch Position Control Malfunction
P0811 Clutch Slippage Excessive
P0812 Reverse Input Circuit Malfunction
P0813 Reverse Output Circuit Malfunction
P0814 Trans Range Display Circuit Malfunction 
P0815 Upshift Switch Circuit Malfunction 
P0816 Downshift Switch Circuit Malfunction 
P0817 Starter Disable Circuit 
P0818 Driveline Disconn. Switch Input
P0820 Gear Lever X-Y Sensor Circuit 
P0821 Gear Lever X Sensor Circuit 
P0822 Gear Lever Y Sensor Circuit 
P0823 Gear Lever X Sensor Circuit Intermittent Ckt
P0824 Gear Lever Y Sensor Circuit Intermittent Ckt
P0830 Clutch Position Switch A Circuit Malfunction
P0831 Clutch Position Switch A Circuit Low
P0832 Clutch Position Switch A Circuit High
P0833 Clutch Position Switch B Circuit Malfunction
P0834 Clutch Position Switch B Circuit Low
P0835 Clutch Position Switch B Circuit High
P0836 4 Wheel Drive Switch Circuit Malfunction
P0837 4 Wheel Drive Switch CKT Range/Perf
P0838 4 Wheel Drive Switch Circuit Low 
P0839 4 Wheel Drive Switch Circuit High 
P0840 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch A Circuit Malfunction 
P0841 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch A CKT Range/Perf
P0842 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch A Circuit Low
P0843 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch A Circuit High
P0844 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch A CKT Intermittent
P0845 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch B Circuit Malfunction
P0846 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch B CKT Range/Perf
P0847 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch B Circuit Low
P0848 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch B Circuit High
P0849 Trans Fluid Press Sensor/Switch B CKT Intermittent
P1000 Electronic Gear Selector Module: Defective N15/5 
P1228 yet unknown code on 1997 C 220 CDI 
P1386 knock control 
P1570 Intermittant No-Start Immobiliser Module
P1581 ?
P1747 Electronic Gear Selector Module: Defective Interaction of CAN 
with control unit A1(instrument cluster)
P1750 Electronic Gear Selector Module: Very low control unit supply 
voltage
P1832 Electronic Gear Selector Module: SHORT in circuit N15/5 output 
stage
P1910 Electronic Gear Selector Module: Control Unit over voltage
P1912 Electronic Gear Selector Module: Weak touch push button voltage
P2000 NOx Trap Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)
P2001 NOx Trap Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2)
P2003 Particulate Trap Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)
P2004 Particulate Trap Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2)
P2031 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
P2032 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Low (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
P2033 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit High (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
P2080 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance (Bank 1 Sensor 1)
P2081 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit intermittant (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P2100 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit/Open
P2101 Throttle Actuator Control Motor Circuit Range/Performance
P2208 transmission: The speed of Y3/6n2 to Y3/6n3 is excessive

*Body

*B1000 HRA Headlamp range adjustment: Supply voltage of the control unit is too low (undervoltage)
B1004 LCP Lower Control Panel: Control unit does not match vehicle type
B1056 Automatic Air Conditioning: Problem in CAN communication with control unit DCM-RL
B1201 Electric seat adjustment front left: Hall sensor front height 
M27m3
B1213 If seat memory installed: ext left rearview mirror voltage faulty
B1214 If seat memory installed: ext right rearview mirror voltage faulty
B1226 In-car temperature sensor (B10/4)
B1227 Outside temperature indicator temp sensor (014)
B1128 Heater core temperature (B10/1)
B1229 Heater core temperature (B10/1)
B1230 Evaporator temperature sensor (B10/6)
B1231 ECT sensor (B11/4)
B1232 Refrigerant pressure sensor (B12)
B1233 Refrigerant temperature sensor (B12/1)
B1234 Sun sensor (B32)
B1235 Emissions sensor (B31)
B1241 Refrigerant Fill
B1246 PTS Parktronic: A42b1 (left outer sensor, front bumper) The plug connection has poor contact or is loose, or the sensor or cable is faulty
B1310 Left/Window airbag sensor is defective
B1315 Problem in Front passenger child seat recognition
B1416 Coolant circulation pump (M13)
B1417 Duovalve (Y21y1), left
B1418 Duovalve (Y21y2), right
B1419 Electromagnetic clutch (A9k1)
B1420 Idle speed increase
B1421 Pulse module (N05)
B1422 Series interface (K1) connection to instrument cluster (A1)
B1423 Switchover valve block (Y11)
B1424 Activated charcoal filler actuator (A32m2) open
B1425 Activated charcoal filler actuator (A32m2) closed
B1432 Non-USA DTC
B1459 Series interface (K2) connection to instrument cluster (A1)
B1462 Wide open throttle (WOT) position signal diesel engines
B1476 Airbag malfunction indicator and warning lamp is defective
B1481 HRA: Part E2m1 (Right headlamp range adjustment motor) has short to ground
B1489 HRA: Part E2m1 (Right headlamp range adjustment motor) has open or short to positive
B1492 HRA: Part E1m1 (Left headlamp range adjustement motor) has 
short to positive
B1617 Part E19/1 (Left license plate lamp) is defective
B1618 Part E19/2 (Right license plate lamp) is defective
B1628 Part E2e5 (Turn signal lamp) in module E2 (Right front headlamp unit) is defective.
B1703 Intermittant No Start in AAM Immobiliser Module
B1729 PSE Pneumatic system doorlock Control Module A37
B1736 Navigation system's CD Player: Check General CD, Check CD data block, Flimsy CD data 
B1768 Faulty open data flap limit switch (0025) Front flap
B1773 HRA: Zero position programming has not yet been carried out or is not possible
B1850 Electric seat adjustment front right: CAN communication interrupted with DCM

*Chassis
*
C1000 Traction System Control Module 
C1010 Battery Voltage Low 
C1011 ASR/ETS/ESP Circuit Open or Shorted 
C1012 Battery Voltage High 
C1020 CAN Communication Fault 
C1021 CAN Communication With EA/CC/ISC Control Module Interrupted 
C1024 CAN Communication With Engine Control Module Interrupted 
C1025 CAN Communication BAS communication with ESP control unit faulty
C1100 Left Front Axle VSS Circuit Fault 
C1101 Right Front Axle VSS Circuit Fault 
C1102 ETS/ASR, ABS Left Axle VSS Circuit Fault 
C1103 Right Rear Axle VSS Circuit Fault 
C1121 AIRmatic: fault in component B24/3 (acceler. sensor)
C1122 AIRmatic: fault in component B24/4 (acceler. sensor)
C1123 AIRmatic: fault in component B24/6 (acceler. sensor)
C1132 AIRmatic: fault in component B22/8 (level sensor)
C1133 AIRmatic: fault in component B22/9 (level sensor)
C1135 AIRmatic: fault in component B22/3 (level sensor)
C1140 BAS light, play in steering column causes steering angle sensor to lose memory(?)
C1142 ABS Lateral Acceleration Sensor Open/Shorted 
C1144 AIRmatic: fault in component B7 (pressure sensor)
C1200 Stop Light Switch Open/Shorted/Implausible 
C1300 Left Front Axle Solenoid Valve (Hold) (A7/3y6) Open/Shorted 
C1303 Right Front Axle Solenoid Valve (Hold) Open/Shorted 
C1311 Switchover Solenoid Valve (Release) Open/Shorted 
C1312 Master Cylinder Switchover Valve 
C1401 High Pressure Return Pump Circuit Open/Shorted; Will Not Shut Off 
C1501 SPS P-Valve 
C1504 BAS light, play in steering column causes steering angle sensor to lose memory(?)
C1512 Brakes Overheated 
C1600 Temperature After Engine Is Turned Off 

*New Systems
*
U0001 High Speed CAN Communication Bus
U0002 High Speed CAN Communication Bus Performance
U0003 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) open
U0004 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) low
U0005 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) high
U0006 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) open
U0007 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) low
U0008 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) high
U0009 High Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) shorted to Bus (+) 
U0010 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus
U0011 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus Performance
U0012 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) open
U0013 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) low
U0014 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) high
U0015 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) open
U0016 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) low
U0017 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) high
U0018 Medium Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) shorted to Bus (+) 
U0019 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus
U0020 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus Performance
U0021 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) open
U0022 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) low
U0023 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (+) high
U0024 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) open
U0025 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) low
U0026 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) high
U0027 Low Speed CAN Communication Bus (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0028 Vehicle Communication Bus A
U0029 Vehicle Communication Bus A Performance
U0030 Vehicle Communication Bus A (+) open
U0031 Vehicle Communication Bus A (+) low
U0032 Vehicle Communication Bus A (+) high
U0033 Vehicle Communication Bus A (-) open
U0034 Vehicle Communication Bus A (-) low
U0035 Vehicle Communication Bus A (-) high
U0036 Vehicle Communication Bus A (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0037 Vehicle Communication Bus B
U0038 Vehicle Communication Bus B Performance
U0039 Vehicle Communication Bus B (+) open
U0040 Vehicle Communication Bus B (+) low
U0041 Vehicle Communication Bus B (+) high
U0042 Vehicle Communication Bus B (-) open
U0043 Vehicle Communication Bus B (-) low
U0044 Vehicle Communication Bus B (-) high
U0045 Vehicle Communication Bus B (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0046 Vehicle Communication Bus C
U0047 Vehicle Communication Bus C Performance
U0048 Vehicle Communication Bus C (+) open
U0049 Vehicle Communication Bus C (+) low
U0050 Vehicle Communication Bus C (+) high
U0051 Vehicle Communication Bus C (-) open
U0052 Vehicle Communication Bus C (-) low
U0053 Vehicle Communication Bus C (-) high
U0054 Vehicle Communication Bus C (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0055 Vehicle Communication Bus D
U0056 Vehicle Communication Bus D Performance
U0057 Vehicle Communication Bus D (+) open
U0058 Vehicle Communication Bus D (+) low
U0059 Vehicle Communication Bus D (+) high
U0060 Vehicle Communication Bus D (-) open
U0061 Vehicle Communication Bus D (-) low
U0062 Vehicle Communication Bus D (-) high
U0063 Vehicle Communication Bus D (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0064 Vehicle Communication Bus E
U0065 Vehicle Communication Bus E Performance
U0066 Vehicle Communication Bus E (+) open
U0067 Vehicle Communication Bus E (+) low
U0068 Vehicle Communication Bus E (+) high
U0069 Vehicle Communication Bus E (-) open
U0070 Vehicle Communication Bus E (-) low
U0071 Vehicle Communication Bus E (-) high
U0072 Vehicle Communication Bus E (-) shorted to Bus (+)
U0073 Control Module Communications Bus Off
U0100 Lost Communication with ECM/PCM A
U0101 Lost Communication with TCM
U0102 Lost Communication with Transfer Case Control Module
U0103 Lost Communication with Gear Shift Module
U0104 Lost Communication with Cruise Control Module
U0105 Lost Communication with Fuel Injector Control Module
U0192 Lost Communication with Television
U0197 Lost Communication with Telephone Control Module
U0198 Lost Communication with Telematic Control Module
U0222 Lost Communication with Door Window Motor A
U0235 Lost Communications with Cruise Control Front Distance Range Sensor
U0301 Software Incompatibility with ECM/PCM
U0302 Software Incompatibility with TCM (Transmission Control Module)
U0303 Software Incompatibility with Transfer Case Control Module
U0321 Software Incompatibility with Ride Level Control Module
U0326 Software Incompatibility with Vehicle Immobilizer Control Module
U0327 Software Incompatibility with Vehicle Security Control Module


​


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح 22 (28 يونيو 2013)

مشكور *waleedmarawan* على هذه المعلومات ولكن نتمنى أن تترجم الى اللغة العربية وخاصة انها مصطلحات لا يفهمها الا المهندس المختص جزيت كل خير ووفقت للعمل الصالح


----------



## fgfhfhgf (9 يوليو 2013)

*efficient*

Huzhou online news now people,cheap nfl jerseys, especially young people rarely leave the network life, network antenna has infiltrated into every aspect of our lives, our lives begin to benefit from the virtual network world, we have to admit that -- ten years ago, people in Anji also thinks the network from their very distant.Who would have thought that, nowadays, the network to our life,cheap nfl jerseys, work has brought great changes, eat, wear, live, row and other aspects are available through the network address.The development of network has changed the concept of consumption, convenient, efficient, fast, a lot of beat all surprise for everyone to get material benefit.Create a easy life with the popularity of the Internet, online shopping is becoming a lot of young people a new way of shopping.Want to buy their favorite things, as long as the relevant search web site, you can easily and quickly find.Through online payment or other simple way, can wait for door-to-door service."Usually work very busy,louboutin, at the end of the week, just want to have a good rest, do not want to go shopping."The county a business unit of Miss Kim said, want to buy something directly to the network "Taobao", not only is the walk from vehicle trouble, also can be more than three,cheap supra shoes, to buy the most high quality and inexpensive goods.But can also get some in Anji No.She said, my cosmetics, clothes tights, and even some small snacks will be in the order of.In addition to shopping, "online payment" has become a newly popular one kind of service.Many people because the job is busy, no time to different business hall to pay water and electricity, telephone charges, so the bank on the net has become a good place for payment of fees.There are a number of "find the real owners", on the network to look at the house, not only from around the pain, but also through the network interaction related questions, find themselves satisfied with the house.Develop poineering way network shopping penetration of people daily life constantly deepening, correspondingly, the set up shop on the net has become a more and more people start a new choice.Chen Lili is a senior, is about to face graduation she was looking for a job at the same time have had "boss" position, she said, "now the economic situation is not good, employment is difficult,vanessa bruno, I don't want to look for a company to dawdle, or put his own store well, by the way slowly to find a job."She said its own online home specializing in selling Anji specialty shop,hollister, very popular with users of welcome, business is booming.Open shop is become more and more people start a new choice, mainly due to a small start-up funding, poineering doorsill is low, the risk is small."The most important thing is willing to endure hardship,sac vanessa bruno, another shop location is also critical, although look very relaxed, but still have to stand on solid ground dry, in order to have a good profit."In addition, there are a number of "part-time" form, with a fixed work at the same time, in the spare time to earn "a little extra cash shop".The birth of express logistics with the advent of the Internet age, online shopping and store flourished,nike nfl jerseys, the general public is gradually recognized and used by the express services, but also creates a new industry -- Logistics express.Various express companies such as bamboo shoots after a spring rain as the rapid development and build up, only the county have large size small fifty be arranged express company.Online shopping has also prompted the express delivery industry expands ceaselessly,louboutin, upgrade.The original courier companies are not common, if a company has three or four staff, daily express is more than sufficient for delivery.Now, not only accept the amount to grow quickly,oakley sunglasses, express delivery range also began to receive other town expansion.ç›¸ه…³çڑ„ن¸»é¢کو–‡ç«*: see Tian Renping one family &mdash never done the part of &rdquo the first detection for a fee of $8500 are as follows: Putian Railway Station is located in my hometown, my car in April 26, 2010 eighty-nine years old and eighty-one years old aunt at the door and sat down on the first train from Putian Railway Station opened, followed by tours tours Xiamen. Grandma sighed, in own door sit motor-car, one hundred years dream, really lucky! The train was really fast, stable, more than an hour to get to Xiamen. Hope the villagers have to sit.


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (10 أغسطس 2013)

لقد توصلت بفضل الله الي الاكواد فمن لديه كود يريد معرفته ان شاء الله هكون في خدمته


----------

